# Update on Big Bill...



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Such nice looking dogs!

Is that a Carlson pet gate I see? How's it working out for you? 
I just ordered the Extra Tall model over the internet, a couple of days ago.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG, look at those faces!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Aw, very cute! It sounds like he's doing great! We have several of those gates in our house - they are great!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Yay! Glad he's doing well. Is he eating the Purina OM diet? How much is he getting daily? I'm curious because my parents are frustrated with their golden's lack of weightloss. They might be interested in the OM diet if it's really working.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow! You are doing a wonderful job with him. I love his face!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

cathyjobray said:


> OMG, look at those faces!


 
Don't you just love it? They're so beautiful. 

Glad to hear Big Bill is doing so well-there's always at least one you have trouble seeing go.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Ryley's Dad said:


> Such nice looking dogs!
> 
> Is that a Carlson pet gate I see? How's it working out for you?
> I just ordered the Extra Tall model over the internet, a couple of days ago.


Yes it is a Carlson pet gate, we have had no problems with it, My Dh did bolt it into the wall. That gate has held up with all of them hanging on it...and that would be 296 pounds at once...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Yay! Glad he's doing well. Is he eating the Purina OM diet? How much is he getting daily? I'm curious because my parents are frustrated with their golden's lack of weightloss. They might be interested in the OM diet if it's really working.


Yes, Bill is eating Purina Om, he gets 1 1/3 cups twice a day with a 1/2 c of green beans each meal. He is also on thyroid meds as well... we have found that OM works really well with obesity dogs.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I've got like 5 of them. The work great 

Just remember there is a bar at the bottom you need to step over.



Ryley's Dad said:


> Such nice looking dogs!
> 
> Is that a Carlson pet gate I see? How's it working out for you?
> I just ordered the Extra Tall model over the internet, a couple of days ago.


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

What a wonderful family! You should be a very proud Mom!
They all look healthy and HAPPY!
Are they all fosters?


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I LOVE that picture. They are all very intent on getting their supper!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

goldenangels said:


> What a wonderful family! You should be a very proud Mom!
> They all look healthy and HAPPY!
> Are they all fosters?


Only 1 is a foster and that is Bill in the back. The 4 up front are mine. I also have 2 other fosters who werent in the picture.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

That is such a wonderful picture!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary

You have a very BEAUTIFUL FAMILY and I just LOVE BILL!!

Bill will be trim in no time, with you as a Mom!!!


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

I saw this photo on the Dirks Facebook page - I didn't realize those 4 were yours. They are all gorgeous! 

I just love Bill's face!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Noah & Zoe's Mom said:


> I saw this photo on the Dirks Facebook page - I didn't realize those 4 were yours. They are all gorgeous!
> 
> I just love Bill's face!


Thank You... 3 out of my 4 were Dirks dogs,.Bill is such a sweet heart and LOVES everyone....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Today was Bill's weekly weigh in and he has lost another 5 pounds.. A total of 16.5 pounds in 3 weeks time.....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Well done! You are doing a great job with him.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Today was Bill's weekly weigh in and he has lost another 5 pounds.. A total of 16.5 pounds in 3 weeks time.....


You may have posted this elsewhere, but how much did he weigh to begin with?
That is an astounding amount of weight to lose in so short a time. How many calories are in the Purina OM's amount that you are feeding Big Bill each day? Is it the thyroid medicine that is causing such a huge weight loss?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

lgnutah said:


> You may have posted this elsewhere, but how much did he weigh to begin with?
> That is an astounding amount of weight to lose in so short a time. How many calories are in the Purina OM's amount that you are feeding Big Bill each day? Is it the thyroid medicine that is causing such a huge weight loss?


Bill came to us weighing 131.5 pounds, there is 266 calories per cup of OM. He is eating 1 1/2 cups twice a day with 3/4 cup of green beans. He gets 3 lite snackers treats a day. (low fat treats, 14 calories a piece), he is on thyroid meds as well. This is the diet the vet put him on, when Bill came to me, he could barely walk 10 steps without having to sit and rest. He is now walking almost 2 miles a day, which he loves to do.


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Way to go Mary and Bill!! He's doing great! Will you be keeping him until his weight gets down to a certain point? Or just until the right family shows up? 

I can't wait to get to Dirks to visit! Maybe, if the weather has stopped being crazy, we'll be able to make it soon. :crossfing Which other two do you foster?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Noah & Zoe's Mom said:


> Way to go Mary and Bill!! He's doing great! Will you be keeping him until his weight gets down to a certain point? Or just until the right family shows up?
> 
> I can't wait to get to Dirks to visit! Maybe, if the weather has stopped being crazy, we'll be able to make it soon. :crossfing Which other two do you foster?


I will keep Bill till he gets to a certain weight(Not his ideal weight) and then if a special family comes in , then I will get him go, with the understanding he has to keep losing weight and that I will be in contact weekly to make sure he is still losing the extra weight he needs to get off.
My other to fosters are 2 puppies, Hunter and Zeus.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Bill came to us weighing 131.5 pounds, there is 266 calories per cup of OM. He is eating 1 1/2 cups twice a day with 3/4 cup of green beans. He gets 3 lite snackers treats a day. (low fat treats, 14 calories a piece), he is on thyroid meds as well. This is the diet the vet put him on, when Bill came to me, he could barely walk 10 steps without having to sit and rest. He is now walking almost 2 miles a day, which he loves to do.


2 miles a day? That is awesome! Does he seem like he's starving? LOL!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Mary, you are the Rescue Whisperer!!! How lucky Bill is that he came to you! All your pups are so sweet and gorgeous!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bill*

Bill is one gorgeous boy and he is SO LUCKY to have Mary!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Merlins mom said:


> 2 miles a day? That is awesome! Does he seem like he's starving? LOL!


Not really.. just goes about his day, he doesnt beg when people are eating, just sits at a distance and watches. At 5pm he goes to his spot to sit and waits for his food as the others do.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Big Bill!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

He must feel so much better. Good job, I love his face, I just want to squeeze it!!


----------

